# Camping Cheques,Acsi,Freedom Vouchers (C&CC Club) are gr



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

In the last 3 weeks we have toured down through France and also stayed on a great campsite on Lake Geneva and are now in Italy. Using all of these we have saved about £150 so far!
Camping cheques you have to pay for up front at £10.30 a night (which is even better value now that the Euro is devalued against the £) but they do 'last' for two years.
ACSI only costs a few pounds to join and you only have to present your membership card and then pay a reduced site charge.
Freedom Vouchers you buy in books of 30 - again only a couple of pounds and get reduced site fees.
ACSI has the added advantage of a DVD you can buy which lists thousands of campsites and a route planner which can give you an idea of how long each part of your journey will take.
I can't reccomend them enough.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You're doing the right thinbg Steph and a combination of all those are4 a good way of getting economical accommodation. I've never done Freedom vouchers so I'll have a look at those.

Don't forget "France Passion" (literally just been browsing through my book which arrived this morning) and then there's the Aires.

Oh- and don't forget Municipals.....and there's always "Proper Sites"-

What a choice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*savings on campsite charges*

Used ACSI in France and in Spain, Great. I believe camping cheques are from Caravan Club? Not heard of Freedom vouchers - where do you buy these. Have used Vicarious books to buy an Aires book in English, which they are working on and rely on us motorhomers to correct or add too. 
ACSI certainly saved us money in Spain where from Jan to march (which is supposed to be low season) the sites are charging 20 to 30+ euros a night. We did wild camp but only with many other vans present, also found the new Aire just outside Benicarlo towards Peniscola for 5 euros a night, and down near Mazzaron - a place called Punto de Calnegre for 4 euros plus electric.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Discounted camping*

Hi

Are you allowed to pre book using these discount schemes, or, do you have to just turn up?

Russell


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Discounted camping*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you allowed to pre book using these discount schemes, or, do you have to just turn up?
> 
> Russell


We just turn up and in the last five years I can't remember being turned away during june. The schemes are only good 'off season' so doesn't include july and august generally and sometimes late june. We tend to keep our stock of Camping Cheques topped up to a fixed number from one year to the next. Both Acsi and Camping Cheques have web sites that show which sites they cover and when.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Not heard of Freedom vouchers - where do you buy


You have to be a C&CC member for these- I think they are mainly for "Proper" sites which have full facilities.

I'm not sure what discounts, on average, you get- perhaps Steph can tell us??


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Discounted camping*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you allowed to pre book using these discount schemes, or, do you have to just turn up?
> 
> Russell


Just looked in this year's ACSI discount book and it states that some sites will accept advanced reservations but not usually months in advance and some sites don't accept reservations at all.

We always just turn up usually mid afternoon and have never had a problem.

We have also found that you they usually expect you to pay with cash at most sites - to keep their admin costs down - and tourist tax is extra

Steve


----------

